

John Furrier looks forward to screwing up another startup - drm237
http://valleywag.com/tech/podtech/john-furrier-looks-forward-to-screwing-up-another-startup-312014.php
John Furrier, the recently deposed CEO of PodTech, is working the Web 2.0 Summit in San Francisco in a lime-green shirt. His outfit, like his equally glaring smile, suggests that he's unbothered by leaving the Internet video network he founded.
======
gigamon
John leaving Podtech ... I didn't see this coming. For some reasons, I feel
that I need to defend John because I think the article is unfair and dare I
say, perhaps even hitting below the belt. I knew John in late-2002 when we
were both between startups. John is a visionary and has what it takes to go
from nothing to something. With all the money going into web 2.0 startups,
this is bound to happen. It reminds me of what many of us went through in the
1999/2000 with the telecom bubble and the trouble we had with VC money. Good
luck, John. I am convinced that you will rise again.

\--Denny--

Denny K Miu

How to Turn Your VC into Your Worst Enemy?
<http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/10/vc-worst-enemy.html>

